# New 2013 Dodge Ram Hd Trucks



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

More info is now available on the Ram web site. In addition to more horsepower, payload and towing capacity have increased substantially. Payload (for my model 3500 anyway) has gone from 2,500lb to 4,700lb and towing capacity from 13,100lb to 17,100lb. Some dual rear wheel models will have a max payload of 6,700lb and max towing capacity of 30,000lb! Holy Crap! The truck has a stronger frame, new suspension, new active air intake, better interior electronics & EVIC, a redesigned dash, dual radiators and transmission coolers, and finally a (hopefully) better transmission with the AISIN 6-speed.

So, would it be crazy for me to be considering a newer "new" truck, when my 3500 is just one year old, with 13,000 miles on it? These improvements are for the most part items that I really "wished" my truck had when I bought it last year, especially more horsepower, payload and towing capacity. Otherwise, the truck has done very well for us in the daily driver, towing, and interior space and comfort departments.

The biggest negative I can see so far is the rear axle gearing on the new trucks. Unless you choose a dual rear wheel diesel model or a gas HEMI model, you will get a 3.42:1 rear end, and that's it - no 3.73:1 or 4.10:1 option with the diesel single rear wheel model....period. Would I notice a big difference between my current 3.73:1 and the 3.42:1 rear end, given that the engine has 35 more hp? Would towing be about the same, but I'd get better fuel economy the rest of the time?

The new trucks also come standard with diesel exhaust fluid systems (DEF). No more claims of "one less thing to worry about" from the folks at Dodge. There also is no option for rear-seat entertainment systems. I thought we'd never use it, but the kids are watching movies on almost every long trip. The Lockpick I added also allows my wife to watch from the front passenger seat.

I'm thinking I may need to check out one of these new trucks when they start arriving on dealer lots. Strictly for research purposes, you know....


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

they sure have made a whole bunch of nice improvements in all of the areas that caused me to stay with ford. near term, i will be looking at them also, but i do not have any plans to trade. i am at 32K now, and bought a service plan and extended warranty on mine all the way to 125k or 6 yrs, with all service every 5k, DEF paid for, and $0 deductible bumper to bumper (both together cost me $5k). but when i turn 125k in 4 yrs or maybe a little less with the out west trips planned this year and next, then i will roll out and look hard at RAM's again vs. what ford is offering.

it would not be crazy for you to trade, i don't think. you would take a hit, but maybe not that bad given your truck being a pre DEF model. the big risk is buying one of these first trucks off the line, as you know there will be kinks that need to be worked out. it is a big reason why i waited until 2012 vs. a 2011 ford.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Considering the truck and trailer you have, I'm surprised you'd be thinking about getting the newer Ram. IMHO, that would be a waste of a lot of green bills. If you're considering getting a bigger 5th wheel, your Ram is still more than enough to tow the heaviest RVs.

Here is the less expensive answer to towing heavier 5th wheel loads with the Ram you own now. Consider the Automated Safety Hitch system.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I would take a financial hit, but maybe not too bad. I had a bunch of equity in the Tundra that I traded in, so I didn't have to finance a lot. That equity is still alive in the 1 year old Ram, but not quite to the same extent as last year. The pre-DEF model would probably be a little more desirable, like the pre-emissions models have been over the last few years, so I may be able to get a good deal.

I don't know if the future has a 5th wheel in it or not, but I guess it's possible. If I went that route, I'd probably just remove the bed shell when towing. That device looks interesting Dave, but remember that my current Ram has a payload rating of 2,500 pounds and a tow rating of 13,000 pounds. Even as a one-ton truck, with a heavy 5th wheel, those ratings would be eaten up pretty quickly.....


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

As far as payload, there is very little payload with the Safety Hitch which is one of advantages of it. And the tow rating increases as much as 50%. The only and very slight downside with your truck is the 3.73:1 rear end going up hills. There are several Fords with 3.73 rear ends towing some heavy loads. The engine and transmission in your truck is well enough to tow 20,000 pounds or more. I'm towing almost that much with my 08 Ram with the 4.10 rear end. If I'd known about the Safety Hitch before I traded up from the 2500 to the 3500, I'd kept the 2500 and bought the hitch instead.

BTW: I talked a RAM salesman this morning. The Ram website is not completely updated yet. The other 4.10 models, etc. will be posted soon.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't know if I'd go with a 4.10 rear-end or not. The 3.73 seems to do ok for towing, but still gets crappy mileage the rest of the time. Don't know how much worse mileage would be with the 4.10, but my Tundra had a 4.3:1 rear axle and it was just wound way too tight. The dealer I bought the truck from verified that the 4.10 is only available with HEMI's and dual rear axle models. The 3.73 rear end seems to have been canned.


----------

